# BBQ Man



## BnEgscale (Jan 4, 2008)

It is time to think of summer again which is what I was doing as I worked on the 
*BBQ Man*
















The tools were created from twisted wire inserted into the arms prior to sculpting the hands.  This is the first figure that I used Stiff Sculpy 
to do the head and hands.  I think it has some definate advantages for doing details.


----------



## Rastun (Jan 4, 2008)

Very Nice Bob, I can almost smell the grill now.


You'll have to explain this sculpy stiff a litlle more I dn't think I've heard of it.


Jack


----------



## digger (Jan 2, 2008)

Great work, Bob!  /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/wow.gif  There's a guy any of us could use.  You did a fine job of replicating my hair style and abdominal contours.  Curious about where you got the grille.


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

Yikes, with a little more hair it could be me on my red-topped Webber! 
Nicely done! 
Tom


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

Very Nice Bob! The details in the face are very good... thanks for sharing. Where did you get the grille?


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Now THAT'S a FINE piece of work. I believe I've seen that grille as a refrigerator magnet? Definitely seen it before. Heck, I probably even have one of those somewhere in my pile of goodies. Your figure would certainly make a GREAT addition to almost any layout.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Definately a winner Bob. The face work is superb, and the pose is very effective.


----------



## llynrice (Jan 2, 2008)

That's very well done.  Is it a self-portrait?
Llyn


----------



## BnEgscale (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks to all for the nice comments.

Yes the grill is a refrigerator magnet.  I got it some time ago but just got around to creating the Chef.

I just looked at the box of the Sculpy I referenced and what I referred to as STIFF Sculpy is actually FIRM SuperSculpy.  
I learned about it at a signing event for one of my other hobbies - ornament collecting.  Joyce Lyle is a former Hallmark Keepsake Ornament sculptor.  She did a presentation and Q & A program for one of the local ornament collector clubs.  We got to talking about materials and she told me she uses a mixture of the Firm and regular SuperSculpy because the gray color is easy to see and it holds small detail very well.  She gave me a piece to play with and I became a convert.  The next day I went to the local art supply store to purchase some.  I don't recall if she told me what mixture she uses but with some experimentation I settled on roughly 25% original SuperSculpy and 75% FIRM SuperSculpy.

This is what the package looks like.  I did not find any in the small packages.










The one pound package cost $13.99.  

I only used the FIRM stuff for the head and hands since I already had the rest of the figure completed using Premo. 

The box promotes the FIRM SuperSculpy as:
_Firm texture is perfect for sculpting fine details_ - I agree
_Gray color makes clay easy to see and photograph_ - I agree about seeing it , haven't tried to photograph it yet.
_Shatter and chip proof.
_
 I don't know if this will work out for everyone in all circumstances but I sure like it for the detail areas.  I probably won't be using it exclusively since I have a good supply of Premo that I need to use up.

Bob


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks for the lesson Bob! Are you going to have your table set up at the Carlyle show this year? 
Where can we find the fridge magnet?


----------



## BnEgscale (Jan 4, 2008)

Yes John, I'll be demonstrating figure making again at the Gateway Garden RR Club Winter Meet at Carlyle, IL February 9-10, 2008. Bring your sculpting stuff and we can work on figures together. 

I don't know where I got the refrigerator magnet. It is just one of those things; you see it, make the purchase and don't look back. For me the problem is remembering where I stored it when I want to use it later on. 

Bob


----------



## bvdrr (Jan 3, 2008)

Great job,Bob  Wish I had some of your talent.
                                                            Fred/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/shocked.gif


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Hm.. Interesting. 

I like the texture of the dark blue Premo, but it is a little hard to see sometimes. I had a good light in the old motel room, but since the fire, the new room doesn't have anywhere to clamp it.


----------

